# got zoom force ones...



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

AND THEY ARE FUCKING AMAZING. They feel like pillows compared to other boots, look friggin choice, and I got them for a good amount less than retail.
inb4 CSB, just stoked I got something nice.


----------



## kramer213 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thats sick bro im lookin to pick up a pair what color scheme did you get


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice!! Did you get them heat molded? Would like to know the color scheme, too.


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

shirtless I know  I didn't get them heat molded but I'm wearing them all day today so it should be good. The asshole at buckmans told me repeatedly they couldn't get heatmolded and I looked at the tag after I left and it said heat moldable


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice colorway!

Really - they told you that at Buckman's? When I was looking for boots there & tried the Baxa they were sure to say they were heat-moldable.


----------



## kramer213 (Mar 31, 2011)

Those are sick i like those. How much were they if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

EatRideSleep said:


> Nice colorway!
> 
> Really - they told you that at Buckman's? When I was looking for boots there & tried the Baxa they were sure to say they were heat-moldable.


The guy who originally helped me out was an asshole :thumbsdown: I met a kid there though who was really cool and helped me out a lot and sized my foot and told me about the boot. I ran back in after buying them and the asshole was like "liek neoooooo tey arnt da heet moldables dood" and I was all like "liek otes kayyy dood."


kramer213 said:


> Those are sick i like those. How much were they if you dont mind me asking?


They retail for 250 but there was a 30 percent off sale in store. Online they have them for 200 bucks. 175 plus tax is what I paid. Men's Snowboard Boots, Nike Zoom Force 1 Snowboard Boot - Men's Buckmans Ski Shop and Snowboard Shop - Men's, Women's, Burton, Spyder, Marmot, Kjus, K2, Salomon, Ride


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

what's the fit and sizing like ? what size do you wear in other brands ?


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

I have thirtytwo prions ATM, or at least that's what I started with and have been using, but I also tried thirtytwo lashed and k2 ti's, plus several other highend and midrange boots. I have EXTREMELY wide feet and I feel like these fit perfect. the lashed and ti's gave shitty pressure points along the ankle and top of foot for me. I wear a 10-11 in shoes, my foot is a 9-9 1/2, and I wear a 9. The foot that is 9 1/2 was a little snug but after wearing them for a day around the house, that pressure went away.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I got Kaiju's too, and feel like they are slightly too thin up front. I have a wide fore foot, and skinny ankles. Maybe I should try the ZF1s I hear they are a little wider. But I'm going to wear my shoes around the house some more to see if they soften up.


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah walk around the house a lot. I walked around and cleaned my room for about 1 1/2 hours and wore them for like 8 hours on top of that. They feel awesome now. They took about 4 or 5 hours to start fitting better.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

Who's the gay dude holding your boots?


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

jdang307 said:


> I got Kaiju's too, and feel like they are slightly too thin up front. I have a wide fore foot, and skinny ankles. Maybe I should try the ZF1s I hear they are a little wider. But I'm going to wear my shoes around the house some more to see if they soften up.


Break them in a bit and get different insoles. I wore them with the stock insoles for two days and my toes were pretty sore at the end of the day. I put in the Remind insoles i had in my old boots and now i have zero pain or discomfort.


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

outlyr said:


> Who's the gay dude holding your boots?


my boyfriend duh.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah, i figured that.


----------



## lukefMI (Feb 25, 2011)

I will never buy ANY Nike snowboard or skateboard product. They refused to support our sports until they grow to a huge level. They only started supporting our sport once they could make millions off of them. They wouldnt help skateboarders or snowboarders in the beginning so I refuse to support them.


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

lukefMI said:


> I will never buy ANY Nike snowboard or skateboard product. They refused to support our sports until they grow to a huge level. They only started supporting our sport once they could make millions off of them. They wouldnt help skateboarders or snowboarders in the beginning so I refuse to support them.


Cool story bro.


----------



## samboarder (Jul 16, 2011)

do Nike boots hold up well for a while. or are they pretty much a one season boot?


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

lukefMI said:


> I will never buy ANY Nike snowboard or skateboard product. They refused to support our sports until they grow to a huge level. They only started supporting our sport once they could make millions off of them. They wouldnt help skateboarders or snowboarders in the beginning so I refuse to support them.


Wait, nike is making money out of snowboarding?


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

Evil_Empire said:


> What company is not in business with objective of making money? Moron obviously failed business class!


non-profits, moron :laugh::laugh:


----------

